# Taking my car to and from Mexico



## ElGabacho

I live in Puebla about 6 months a year. I have cars in both the U.S and Mexico, which is fairly expensive. I am thinking about selling my US car (which is older) and just having my relatively newer Mexican car, which I would drive back and forth. My question is, is there a limit to how long my Mexican car can be in the US? For instance, would 6 months be allowed?

Any insight on this would be helpful.

El Gabacho


----------



## RVGRINGO

I don't know the difinitive answer but suspect it will have a lot to do with visibility and your local police. Assuming that you have an FM3 and a Mexican driver's license, it would be easier to convince an officer that you are residing in Mexico and visiting the USA. However, that might not fly with your local policeman, who might see you and your Mexican plated car frequently. He might be aware of your residency in the USA and, using just your name, be able to obtain all of your pertinent information. I'm sure the details exist somewhere; maybe Google can help.


----------



## Rodrigo84

Don't worry about it. There is no vehicle importation permit to the U.S. unlike going the other way. I know friends who study in the U.S. in border regions and took their Mexican-plated vehicles with them and they encounter no problems despite being up there for many years. They also have copies of all their immigration paperwork with them and keep their U.S. insurance up-to-date. The point being, you should have something that shows you still have residency in Mexico, (FM2/FM3/Diplomat/imigrado papers) otherwise the police would indeed wonder why you are driving around a vehicle with Mexican plates. The registration papers from Mexico I assume would be in your name.


----------



## RVGRINGO

I understand that many states in the USA require that you register your vehicle there within 30 days of residing in the state. That would, of course, have nothing to do with importation, but registering it would be impossible and that state law could create the problem for a homeowner. Keeping it garaged would help, perhaps. I understand that it is much easier along the border, where there are lots of Mexican plated cars back and forth regularly and no one bats an eye.


----------



## Rodrigo84

RVGRINGO said:


> I understand that many states in the USA require that you register your vehicle there within 30 days of residing in the state. That would, of course, have nothing to do with importation, but registering it would be impossible and that state law could create the problem for a homeowner. Keeping it garaged would help, perhaps. I understand that it is much easier along the border, where there are lots of Mexican plated cars back and forth regularly and no one bats an eye.


There was something my cousin read many years ago with DOT regulations, importation, that it was something like within a year or so one had to register it locally, but then he read something somewhere else with Customs, that said if the person was a foreigner temporarily here and would be removing the vehicle after that had to leave the country (akin to where FM3 was up and person had to leave if they weren't going to renew it and thus leave the country).

Also should note as I mentioned above, a lot of kids go to college and bring their out of state plates, and as I understand it, they wouldn't have a problem in that case.

The issue I could see legally (and then one would need proof) is if this person were taking up a job in the U.S. and keeping their Mexican plated vehicle.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Yes, Rodrigo; Students and military personnel are exempt from those state requirements. Military, always, and students with some restrictions which may vary by state.


----------



## G.Bledsoe

You should only need U.S. car insurance to drive your car in the U.S. with current Mexican registration and tags. The key concept in the discussion above is residency. If you can prove that you are a resident of Mexico and not of the state you are visiting, then there should be no problem. Your FM-2/3 visa and Mexican driver's license should do the trick. Obviously, if you stay several months in one city and are noticed by the local cops or CBP, especially in a border state, be prepared to show your proof of residency in Mexico.


----------



## Tom O'Brien

I would think that if you had US auto insurance a time limit would be unimportant. I would be inclined to get and use an International license to drive a Mexican tagged vehicle while in the US. 

Would the Mexican vehicle be DOT legal in the US? Would your US insurance company insure it for 6 months?


----------



## G.Bledsoe

*Visiting the U.S.*



Tom O'Brien said:


> I would think that if you had US auto insurance a time limit would be unimportant. I would be inclined to get and use an International license to drive a Mexican tagged vehicle while in the US.
> 
> Would the Mexican vehicle be DOT legal in the US? Would your US insurance company insure it for 6 months?


Border towns all sell insurqance for the US, so that will not be a problem. I have nver bought insurance for a Mexican car coming into the U.S., but I assume you can buy it for one day up to six months, or a year at a time.

The Mexican car can operate in the U.S. with no problem. The only problem is, most Mexican cars cannot be sold or registered in the U.S. because they do not meet emissions or safety standards.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Tom O'Brien said:


> I would think that if you had US auto insurance a time limit would be unimportant. I would be inclined to get and use an International license to drive a Mexican tagged vehicle while in the US.
> 
> Would the Mexican vehicle be DOT legal in the US? Would your US insurance company insure it for 6 months?


Tom,
You purchase insurance for your US tip, with your Mexican car, from your Mexican insurance agent, for the amount of time needed. Usually, only liability insurance is available. DOT regulations do not apply to foreign vehicles in the USA temporarily. It is a simple matter of getting insurance for the USA and driving in. We do it with our Jalisco plated Smart Car.
An 'International License' is not a 'stand alone' license. It is simply a translation of your current license from your home state, which must be maintained and shown on demand. In your home country, the International License is *not* valid.


----------



## G.Bledsoe

*Importing a U.S. car--permanently?*

Another question:

Can an American living in Mexico on a FM2/3 import a U.S titled car into Mexico by paying duty and taxes on it at the border, and then registering it in Mexico?

I have a couple of cars from the 1960's that I would like to bring into Mexico, in addition to the two cars that I will get tramites for, from the Banjercito.

There must be a way to import vintage cars into Mexico, even for gringos.


----------



## Rodrigo84

G.Bledsoe said:


> Another question:
> 
> Can an American living in Mexico on a FM2/3 import a U.S titled car into Mexico by paying duty and taxes on it at the border, and then registering it in Mexico?
> 
> I have a couple of cars from the 1960's that I would like to bring into Mexico, in addition to the two cars that I will get tramites for, from the Banjercito.
> 
> There must be a way to import vintage cars into Mexico, even for gringos.


For the 1960s vehicles, I don't think that's possible anymore, but I could be wrong, as relatives have told me it's impossible now.

As for nationalizing the other vehicles, you might want to try a keyword search in google with nacionalizacion autos mexico and that should bring up some companies that deal in nationalizing vehicles, but I saw this one one of the sites, atlantis nacionalizacion autos importacion regularizacion vehiculos nacionalizacion vans

It appears to depend strongly on where the car was built (U.S., Mexico or Canada is a requisite) and only certain year(s), I think this year it is 1999 models only.

You're going to get a better answer from one of those companies than you will here.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Rodrigo has your answer: Only 1999 cars this year, 2000 cars next year, etc., even though you might see otherwise in the previous laws. In any case, you may import only one vehicle on an 'importada temporal' and the importation of others is just too complex and too expensive to consider; even if they are antiques. It is exactly those older cars that Mexico is trying to get rid of because of pollution and high fuel consumption, oil leaks, etc. Even if you could do it, and there is always 'a way', you would probably be better off starting a new collection here in Mexico after selling off what you have in the USA. Check Mercadolibre.com.mx under the automobile section and you might make contact with some antique car people.


----------



## G.Bledsoe

*Importing Cars into Mexico*



Rodrigo84 said:


> For the 1960s vehicles, I don't think that's possible anymore, but I could be wrong, as relatives have told me it's impossible now.
> 
> As for nationalizing the other vehicles, you might want to try a keyword search in google with nacionalizacion autos mexico and that should bring up some companies that deal in nationalizing vehicles, but I saw this one one of the sites, atlantis nacionalizacion autos importacion regularizacion vehiculos nacionalizacion vans
> 
> It appears to depend strongly on where the car was built (U.S., Mexico or Canada is a requisite) and only certain year(s), I think this year it is 1999 models only.
> 
> You're going to get a better answer from one of those companies than you will here.


Thanks for the info.

This is what I know:

A Mexican who lives along the border can import a car or truck purchased in the U.S. that is more than four years old and less than $12,000 in value. There are other limitations, fees, taxes, etc.

However, a Mexican who lives in the interior can import only a pickup truck purchased in the U.S. that is at least ten years old. It must be exported from the U.S.--a three-day process-- and then imported into Mexico. The truck cannot be too big, used for commercial purposes, gasoline engine, etc. Taxes and fees and brokers are involved.

So I will continue to find a way to import my old cars -- permanently. A couple of my Mexican friends say it is possible for cars that are 40 years old or older. We'll see.

Thanks!


----------



## G.Bledsoe

*More*



G.Bledsoe said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> This is what I know:
> 
> A Mexican who lives along the border can import a car or truck purchased in the U.S. that is more than four years old and less than $12,000 in value. There are other limitations, fees, taxes, etc.
> 
> However, a Mexican who lives in the interior can import only a pickup truck purchased in the U.S. that is at least ten years old. It must be exported from the U.S.--a three-day process-- and then imported into Mexico. The truck cannot be too big, used for commercial purposes, gasoline engine, etc. Taxes and fees and brokers are involved.
> 
> So I will continue to find a way to import my old cars -- permanently. A couple of my Mexican friends say it is possible for cars that are 40 years old or older. We'll see.
> 
> Thanks!


Apparently, it may possible to import and naturalize cars 1977 and older, according to one web site listed above in this thread. I will follow up on this possibility. One of my cars races in La Carrera Panamericana and the other is a back-up car. Not expensive, but cute. Here's a photo.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Mexican websites are notoriously out of date and what applies to a Mexican national may not apply to you. The rules are also different in 'la zona frontera' than in the interior of Mexico. As above, anything is possible but it will be very complicated and very expensive. It is also not without risk, since, as I understand it, you may have to transfer title to a Mexican national for the 'importation' and trust that it will be transfered back to you. That said, the entire situation remains in flux as Mexico tries to eliminate older vehicles.


----------



## mexijo

There are special rules for vintage cars. A starting point to investigate might be the "Museo del Automovil" en Mexico City. Museo del Automovil

Edit: when the Panamericana comes through Oaxaca you owe me a ride


----------



## G.Bledsoe

*Visit to Oaxaca*



mexijo said:


> There are special rules for vintage cars. A starting point to investigate might be the "Museo del Automovil" en Mexico City. Museo del Automovil
> 
> Edit: when the Panamericana comes through Oaxaca you owe me a ride


La Carrera Panamericana will arrive in the city of Oaxaca on Friday, October 23, around 4-5 PM. We start that morning in Huatulco.

We visit Mexico City, Queretaro, SLP, Guadalajara, Zacatecas, and end up in Nuevo Laredo.

Look for car #395.

I have a call into the head of the Mexico Classic and Vintage Car Association, so I am hoping he has a set of the regulations.

Thanks.

Gerie


----------



## bigmutt

Gerie, a suggestion: go to a local mexican who imports cars into Mexico regularly (all kinds, not only pickups) and pay him/her either a fee to do it for you completely, or a smaller fee to guide you through the process up there at the border. Also, the brokers up there make it pretty easy and safe for you to do: they're hooked up to the aduana's computers, etc. in the capital, and they're issued an importation number & the related paperwork for every car they import, right at the time it's being done; with you standing there. So it's relatively safe. (as safe as things can be in this crazy bureaucratic country).

There's lots of mexicans importing cars, trucks, vans, from the U.S. these days, to make a few bucks on them down here. I've befriended two different ones here in my neighborhood and when you know what you're doing (like they do) it's a breeze to import anything from the U.S. 
Well, when I say "anything", I mean cars & trucks & minivans from the 80s and 90s and 2000s. I actually don't know if there's some special restrictions on vehicles from the 60s. I will ask one of my friends. But I've been watching them for years, bringing lots & lots of vehicles down here from the U.S. Of course they're given Mexico City tags before being sold to the next owner here.
I personally have only done it twice: once with a seven year old car, and once with a six-year-old Harley. Both went fairly smoothly, especially at the border where of course I used a broker. Within 40 minutes the broker handed me the temporary title showing duty & taxes paid directly to the government agency in mexico city, and said "your vehicle is now Mexican." The local mexico city "DMV" of course issued a totally different, permanent title. Neither procedure took the original, California title from me: I still have that.


----------



## G.Bledsoe

*Gathering info*



bigmutt said:


> Gerie, a suggestion: go to a local mexican who imports cars into Mexico regularly (all kinds, not only pickups) and pay him/her either a fee to do it for you completely, or a smaller fee to guide you through the process up there at the border. Also, the brokers up there make it pretty easy and safe for you to do: they're hooked up to the aduana's computers, etc. in the capital, and they're issued an importation number & the related paperwork for every car they import, right at the time it's being done; with you standing there. So it's relatively safe. (as safe as things can be in this crazy bureaucratic country).
> 
> There's lots of mexicans importing cars, trucks, vans, from the U.S. these days, to make a few bucks on them down here. I've befriended two different ones here in my neighborhood and when you know what you're doing (like they do) it's a breeze to import anything from the U.S.
> Well, when I say "anything", I mean cars & trucks & minivans from the 80s and 90s and 2000s. I actually don't know if there's some special restrictions on vehicles from the 60s. I will ask one of my friends. But I've been watching them for years, bringing lots & lots of vehicles down here from the U.S. Of course they're given Mexico City tags before being sold to the next owner here.
> I personally have only done it twice: once with a seven year old car, and once with a six-year-old Harley. Both went fairly smoothly, especially at the border where of course I used a broker. Within 40 minutes the broker handed me the temporary title showing duty & taxes paid directly to the government agency in mexico city, and said "your vehicle is now Mexican." The local mexico city "DMV" of course issued a totally different, permanent title. Neither procedure took the original, California title from me: I still have that.


I have a young Mexican friend in Chihuahua--who was raised in Juarez--who says he can get it done for me. We'll see. I have yet to hear from the president of the Mexican national organization for classic and vintage cars.


----------



## little01

i was going to move to tequisquiapan, mexicao near queretaro and i was told i needed to ave my vehicle paid in full (clear title..no liens) but if i moved to one of the border towns i could bring the car over and make payments back to the U.S....had to live w/n 20kmn of the border where rules are different...i still will have to purchase mx. ins and keep U.S. ins also which is fine....just wanting to know if i have this correct....chergirl


----------



## RVGRINGO

That is possibly correct, in that the border towns are within the 'zona frontera', where you don't need a visa for 72 hours and your car doesn't need an 'importada temporal' for a short visit. However, living there might change things, especially if you were to try to buy a home.
Remember that the lien holder of the car will not want you to take the car out of the USA and you will have to get a letter of permission from them. If you were to lose the car in Mexico, for any reason, you could be putting yourself in a very tight spot. So, my suggestion is to pay off the loan and move anywhere you like in Mexico. If that isn't possible, your plan to move may be premature.


----------



## nwtconner

In response to the cat issue. I got all kinds of paperwork in order to bring my cat down with me. However the papers were not checked at either the american or mexican border.


----------



## RVGRINGO

That is often the case, but if you had not jumped through the hoops, Murphy's Law would have jumped upon you and the cats.


----------



## little01

*importa temporal*



RVGRINGO said:


> That is possibly correct, in that the border towns are within the 'zona frontera', where you don't need a visa for 72 hours and your car doesn't need an 'importada temporal' for a short visit. However, living there might change things, especially if you were to try to buy a home.
> Remember that the lien holder of the car will not want you to take the car out of the USA and you will have to get a letter of permission from them. If you were to lose the car in Mexico, for any reason, you could be putting yourself in a very tight spot. So, my suggestion is to pay off the loan and move anywhere you like in Mexico. If that isn't possible, your plan to move may be premature.


could you please explain to me what the importa temporal is...as far as my car is concern...thank you so much


----------



## RVGRINGO

One may temporarily enter the 'Zona Frontera', or frontier zone, of Mexico without any paperwork other than your passport, which will be needed to get any more permanent documents, such as visas or temporary import papers for your car, the 'Importada Temporal'. These would be needed to travel any further into Mexico and probably for a longer stay in the Zona Frontera. The 'Importada Temporal' remains in effect, regardless of its expiration date, as long as you remain in Mexico and maintain legal immigration status.


----------



## little01

thank you so much for your help.....i was thinking of getting a 6mos visa and ins on the car and the stamp on the car for that period of time...i think that is a 6 month permit or a FM-3...if i have the paper from the car dealer do you think that might work??/


----------



## BajaGringo

6 months is for an FMT which is a tourist visa. FM3 is a resident visa and is for one year.


----------



## RVGRINGO

The FMT is a 180 day tourist permit if you ask for that maximum amount of time. You will need your title, registration, driver's license and a major credit card for the bond in order to get the importada temporal for your car. The FM3 is a visa which allows you free entry and exit to all of Mexico. It is renewed each year at your Mexican place of residence's nearest Immigration office and lasts for five years. Then, you start the application process over again. You need proof of residence and foreign income each year.


----------



## G.Bledsoe

*Bill of Sale*



little01 said:


> thank you so much for your help.....i was thinking of getting a 6mos visa and ins on the car and the stamp on the car for that period of time...i think that is a 6 month permit or a FM-3...if i have the paper from the car dealer do you think that might work??/


The Banjercito (the place that sells the car stickers) is supposed to accept a bill of sale from a dealer, if you just bought the car (say in Texas) do not have a title OR registration in your name.

In 11 years of crossing the border, I have not tested that proposition myself.

Some of my friends, however, have used the bill of sale on the back of the title, where you sign it over to a new owner, but they were obligated in Ojinada and Juarez to have the bill of sale--on the title-- sworn or approved by a Mexican notary (notario) at the border--for an extra fee.

Each border station may interpret the rules differently.

When entering Mexico for the first time, you must follow this procedure:

1. obtain your tourist visa or tourist card (FMT) -- ask for 180 days, if there is a question.
2. go to the Banjercito office with:
--FMT visa and a copy (there will be a copy booth nearby)
--your passport and copy of main page
--your diver's license and copy 
--the title OR registration and a copy
--a major credit card
optional
--permission to take a rental, leased, or car with a lien (loan) into
Mexico

3. after the cleck processes your paperwork (think DMV), you will sign the temporary import permit twice on the back and then sign the credit card voucher.

The credit card voucher constitutes a lien on your car only. If you do not bring your car back across the border (or extend the permit), your card will be charged $200-400, depending on the age of the car/SUV/pickup/RV, and you will not be able to import another vehicle.

4. After you sign, the cleck will give you the termporary permit (green form), with a hologram sticker attached, and show you how to remove the sticker. Do NOT remove it yet

5. Go out to your car, remove the sticker, and apply it--carefully to the inside of your windshield, right behind the rearview mirrow. The sticker is very sticky and cannot be removed in one piece on it attaches to the windshield. Keep the green form in the glove compartment, as it will be checked down the road. It is always best to keep your passport or offical ID card handy.

You may add a trailer and one motorcycle for each person in your vehicle to the temporary permit.

6. Protect the green form and the windshild sticker. You must have both while in Mexico and when re-entering the USA. Stop on the Mexican side of the border to have the hologram removed--carefully-- and get a receipt for it. If you do that, you will be able to return to Mexico with that or another car. The trailer and any motorcycles must be with you when you "clear" the permit.

DO NOT ACEPT THE HELP OF ANYONE HANGING AROUND THE MEXICAN CUSTOMS OFFICE OR BANJERCITO IN ACQUIRING A STICKER OR PLACING IT ON YOUR CAR.

The temporary importation permit allows you to drive the vehicle and any member of your immediate family. It also allows anyone else to drive your vehicle, while you are in it. Supposedly, only the Federales or Mexican Customs Agents may enforce these rules, but some local cops have been known to get into the mix.

You may also get the permit and sticker on-line at Banco Nacional del Ejército Fuerza Aerea y Armada, if you know how to disable your popup blocker in your browser, etc. If you do not know how to do that, get your nephew to help.

I do not recommend taking a car with temporary tags or no front tag into Mexico.

There are Mexican Customs and Army checkpoints throughout Mexico that will check the permit, and may search your car. Smile.


----------



## little01

thank you so much for that info..big help...since i am ready to go...and you hear so much...i am not planning to stay no longer than 6mos...will have to come back for dr. appts and such...and each person i have asked have given me a different ans...going to double up on payments so vehicle should be paid in full by dec. (6mos.)...thanks again


----------



## G.Bledsoe

Just remember to get your FMT visa first, have one copy of everything except your credit card, and be patient. It is like the DMV.

Where do you intend to cross the border? Laredo?

Try to avoid holidays and Fridays. Most big border stations are open 24/7. But some are only open during the day.


----------



## little01

going to matomoros...so crossing at the brownsville tx border....i wanted to go to tequisquiapan near queretaro/san juan del rio but i was told i couldn't go into the interior of mexico w/o clear title....i had rented a home and everything...i was told if i went 20 miles w/n the border that was not the case but i could not purchase any property...which i wasn't going to do anyway....but if i stayed beyond the 72hrs. which is time allowed for visitors.. i would need to get a fmt and insure the vehiclea and get the stamp for the car...so i am going there until i get the car paid in full just a small change in plans...smile


----------



## G.Bledsoe

Yes, you need a tourist visa and a permit for your car. If you have a letter from the finance company allowing you to enter Mexico, you do not need clear title. Matamoros offers 24/7 service.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Of course, once you have both an FMT and an 'importada temporal' for the vehicle, you are no longer restricted to the 'zona frontera' and may travel anywhere in Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Immigration are now enforcing the requirement that you get stamped in and out with your FM2/3 and also obtain the FME form when you leave Mexico and present it with your FM2/3 when you return. 
In addition, they are also enforcing the requirement that you have your 'importada temporal' sticker removed from your car whenever you leave Mexico, even briefly. Be sure to do those things because nobody is going to remind you on the way out, and it could result in confiscation of your FM2/3 if you return and are found out of compliance.
Recent tightening of US, and now Canadian, visa procedures are probably causing a backlash.


----------



## rickholden

Moving to MX September, my car is registered to my corporation. What documents would I need to cross over on an FMT? I'm the only shareholder.


----------



## RVGRINGO

I would guess that you will have to prepare a letter of permission, to yourself, on corporate stationery, translated into Spanish, and present that with the registration when you apply for the importada temporal. Your nearest Mexican consulate may be able to help with more detailed information.


----------



## f3drivr

G.Bledsoe said:


> The Banjercito (the place that sells the car stickers) is supposed to accept a bill of sale from a dealer, if you just bought the car (say in Texas) do not have a title OR registration in your name.
> 
> I do not recommend taking a car with temporary tags or no front tag into Mexico.


I always wondered if it would be possible for a Canadian to buy a car in the US for use in Mexico without first importing the car to Canada and paying for Canadian import duties, taxes, Mechanical Inspection and registration/insurance. If Mexico does allow you to bring in the car with only a bill of sale from a dealer then it sounds like it would be possible. I wonder if putting old expired plates from Canada on the car would be an issue?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Wrong plates? Not a good idea anywhere. Your hypothetical Canadian must eventually remove the car from Mexico and would need current registration in order to do that.


----------



## f3drivr

I would think that as long as you could prove ownership of the vehicle and bought temporary tags and insurance it shouldn't be a problem with US Customs. Canadians buy vehicles in the US and drive them back to Canada with temporary tags all the time.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Proof of ownership, in your case, is a corporation. Only the owner can import a car, so you will need a letter of permission if it is owned by a corporation or financed. 
Most temporary paper tags are only good for 30 days. What would you do after that? You can't register the car in Mexico. Why are you trying to avoid the legal requirements?


----------



## f3drivr

RVGRINGO said:


> Proof of ownership, in your case, is a corporation. Only the owner can import a car, so you will need a letter of permission if it is owned by a corporation or financed.
> Most temporary paper tags are only good for 30 days. What would you do after that? You can't register the car in Mexico. Why are you trying to avoid the legal requirements?


I'm not trying to bypass legal requirements, I have just always wondered if it would be possible to buy a car in the US where they are much cheaper than they are in Canada and then take the car to Mexico without first going through the process of importing the car to Canada and registering it there. The car could legally stay in Mexico as long as my FM3/FM2 was valid and I would have no intention of taking it outside of Mexico until I eventually want to sell or otherwise dispose of it at which time I could get a temporary tag to remove it from the country. I see lots of cars in Mexico with expired foreign plates and I have read that Mexican authorities do not care our registration and insurance from US/Canada are expired. I always assumed that it would not be possible to do this but the above post by G. Bledsoe seems to indicate that it could actually be done.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Possible, but for the fact that the car must be registered somewhere in order to have license plates. Some seem to think that the 'importada temporal' allows them to drive the vehicle on Mexico's roads. It does not; it only permits the vehicle to be in Mexico temporarily. It is legal registration somewhere that allows for operation of the vehicle on the highways by a person with a driver's license from almost anywhere. The fact that Mexican authorities have no way to determine currency of registration, and that most 'transitos' can't interpret our documents, is what seems to lead to the impression that 'they don't care'.


----------



## sanantonio

Tom O'Brien said:


> I would think that if you had US auto insurance a time limit would be unimportant. I would be inclined to get and use an International license to drive a Mexican tagged vehicle while in the US.
> 
> Would the Mexican vehicle be DOT legal in the US? Would your US insurance company insure it for 6 months?


My husband and I live in Mexico and have a car with Mex license plates that belongs to the company he works for. We also have our U.S. car here. We asked at immigration check point when crossing back home if we could drive the company vehicle into the U.S. and were told we could not drive a car with Mex. plates if we were from the U.S. The officer didn't sound too sure of the info. I'm wondering if he said this because it is not registered to us.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Tom: US auto insurance is not valid in Mexico. You must have Mexican insurance. You should also know that the 'international driver's license' is not something you can use in your home country. It is actually not a license at all, but simply a multi-lingual translation of your license, which must be carried and presented upon demand. It is not valid without a current license.

Sanantonio: You may, indeed, drive *your* Mexican plated car in the USA when you wish to visit. We do so and it is perfectly legal. Just be sure to have your Mexican FM3 visa with you to establish the fact that you live in Mexico. Even better, have a Mexican license to present, as they aren't likely to try to take it from you if you have been really bad. If the car is not registered to you, I would suggest that you have the owner provide notarized permission, your name on the insurance in Mexico and the temporary USA policy for the trip.


----------



## sanantonio

RVGRINGO said:


> Tom: US auto insurance is not valid in Mexico. You must have Mexican insurance. You should also know that the 'international driver's license' is not something you can use in your home country. It is actually not a license at all, but simply a multi-lingual translation of your license, which must be carried and presented upon demand. It is not valid without a current license.
> 
> Sanantonio: You may, indeed, drive *your* Mexican plated car in the USA when you wish to visit. We do so and it is perfectly legal. Just be sure to have your Mexican FM3 visa with you to establish the fact that you live in Mexico. Even better, have a Mexican license to present, as they aren't likely to try to take it from you if you have been really bad. If the car is not registered to you, I would suggest that you have the owner provide notarized permission, your name on the insurance in Mexico and the temporary USA policy for the trip.


RVGRINGO: thanks for the info. I will share with my husband. Sanantonio P.S. any suggestion on good ins. co's?


----------



## RVGRINGO

We get our USA temporary liability insurance through our Mexican insurance agent. I think it is usually written through ANA or AXA. Memory fails me, so ask your agent.


----------



## emptyhandedtraveler

little01 said:


> going to matomoros...so crossing at the brownsville tx border....i wanted to go to tequisquiapan near queretaro/san juan del rio but i was told i couldn't go into the interior of mexico w/o clear title....i had rented a home and everything...i was told if i went 20 miles w/n the border that was not the case but i could not purchase any property...which i wasn't going to do anyway....but if i stayed beyond the 72hrs. which is time allowed for visitors.. i would need to get a fmt and insure the vehiclea and get the stamp for the car...so i am going there until i get the car paid in full just a small change in plans...smile


Hi, I just wanted to tell you that I went in to Mexico on FM-T. I had to have a letter from the lienholder (always make many copies) written on their letter head (I asked them to notarize it, just in case). This, along with title and proof of Mex. insurance worked fine. The lienholder just wanted me to write them a letter stating my reason for visiting Mexico, dates of travel, and where I was going.

Whenever they say you need a document, just go ahead and make 3 or 4 copies, sooner or later you may need them. They were very nice and helpful at the border, it is time-consuming, so be patient. After the border, when we were stopped elsewhere, it was just a couple of questions and waved on past.

It is kind of alarming when you see soldiers with machine guns everywhere. Just be aware that they are there for your protection. When you get closer to them, most of them are very young, and they all usually return your smile.


----------

